

Tractatus Tree - pirhoo
http://pbellon.github.io/tractatus-tree/

======
pirhoo
From the homepage "This project is a personnal experimentation of how we can
use a data-driven tools like D3.js to discover a Philosophy piece like the
Tractatus logico-philosophicus (Logisch-Philosophische Abhandlung in its
original name).

This book published in 1921 was written by Ludwig Wittgenstein. Its numbered
propositions follows a tree structure, (1, then 1.1, 1.2 etc.) which made me
think we could easily visualize it. Please note that this project is not an
attempt to explain nor justify the book, I prefer to let you do that."

